# jd4040



## elv8orman (Aug 7, 2004)

anybody seen the ebay auction for the JD4040? Was up for auction for 3 days got no bids. Now its up again. Also same guy has a JD450b crawler starting bids for both auctions was $99.00. Anybody got any thoughts on this?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you post a link so we are sure we are all looking at the same thing?


----------



## elv8orman (Aug 7, 2004)

*4040 jd*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11756&item=3855710530&rd=1


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Any time I see a "restrected to pre approved bidders" and a short auction, and a low start bid, and add to that avable world wide shipping, that spell one thing to me. SCAM!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Also note..."free shipping United States".... Sheeesh!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would stay away from that auction. That is a ridiculously low price for that tractor. $9,000 to $12,000 would be a good price. $6,000 is suspiciously low. I would at least ask them for a frame serial # and where you could physically look at the tractor in person. I think that is when you will see the selling start making some excuses.


----------



## elv8orman (Aug 7, 2004)

Here is a copy of the email I recieved from the seller. I gotta agree with you guys this thing has SCAM written all over it.



Hello,
First of all, let me assure you about the performances and about the condition of the vehicle. The tractor is in mint codition and verry well maintened. It runs great, it is in perfectly work condition.

Here is a short description of it:

This is a great running John Deere Model 4040 Tractor that has been serviced and cleaned regularly. It is in excellent condition, it has never been painted, it has new tires and a cab with heat and air. This is an excellent machine for anyone needing this size tractor.

Make - John Deere 4040 
Engine Make - John Deere 6 Cylinder 
Cubic Inch Displacement - 404 cu in 
Fuel - Deisel 
D-E PTO Horse Power - 90 hp 
Weight - 9,960 lbs


I'm the owner with the title in hand and the transaction can be completed quickly. You will receive all the papers and documentation, the clear title and all the bills and invoices. 

The vehicle is actually located in Rome,Italy and from here it will be shipped from. I just sold my farm so it is not necessary anymore.

Terms & Conditions Shipping and handling:

The shipping address must be provided before sending the payment.The 
tractor will be shipped trough Lufthansa Cargo Air 
Insured.
The shipping will take 7 business days and the item is already crated, sealed and packaged, ready for shipping and all the costs regarding the delivery will be included in the price.

After you'll receive the unit, you'll have 5 days period to test the it and see if it is exactly like i described it. If, for some reason at all, you don't want the tractor or you simply don't like it, there will be no question refund back.

The selling now price is 6000USD$. Like i told you, the shipping is included and also you don't have to pay any customs or duties or any other hidden charges.

The entire transaction will be done under ebay and Square Trade surveillence and they will assist us both in order to finalize this transaction smooth. They will hold the payment details until you'll receive and test the tractor. 

They will confirm me that the payment has been done and that i must start the shipping process. I will receive the payment details only after you'll deciede to keep the vehicle, after 5 days of inspection.

If you're further interested, reply with your full addresse for shipping and your complete contact information and let's conclude this deal.

Thanks for the conceeded time and I'm waiting for your reply.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That is textbook how all the other scams go down. TEXTBOOK!!


Now I would say it takes the better part of 6K to just SHIP the dam thing!!


----------

